# Amber Dress Knitting Pattern



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

This little dress is knitted in DK

This little dress with its pretty openwork pattern is perfect for the summer and only uses 100grm for the smallest size,

To fit 
18 - 20 - 22 - inch chest

TENSION 
22 x 28 sts = 10 x 10cms st.st for 4mm

Size Guide(these sizes are approximate)

18 - 20 - 22 - 24 inch chest 
3-6 months - 6-12 months - 18-24 months - 3 - 4 years

The pattern is available from my website and the cost is £2.50 approx $4.50 US

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/amber-dress-knitting-pattern

http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/194675145/amber-dress-knitting-pattern?ref=listing-0


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh so pretty! Lovin' the border!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Very pretty and fancy lace dress!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

very pretty and so sweet


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

So pretty. Bookmarked and in my Ravelry to show GD when she visits next. Thanks for this and all your other patterns. I am rather fond of yours in particular.


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

thank you for your kind comments 



knittingnanna19 said:


> So pretty. Bookmarked and in my Ravelry to show GD when she visits next. Thanks for this and all your other patterns. I am rather fond of yours in particular.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Really cute.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Another gorgeous one x


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

Love this!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

so pretty!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, another lovely dress!


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Okay, I went to Ravelry and now I am confused. Is the pattern only for dolls, or since you listed larger sizes, is it for children?


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Very sweet little dress


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Real cute.


----------



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

Shoot I'd like this in my size! Very pretty!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful designing.Love the lacey look.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I love seeing you latest designs, they are always so individual. this is so pretty!!


----------

